# Redwall Rpg



## Gúthwinë (Jul 18, 2005)

Anyone who likes Redwall can join:

Safear couldn't believe his ears, the sword of Martin was the target for Glaso the Tyrant. He grabbed the sword and fled from the room. He was running for the door when Abbot Frisch stopped him. " Where do you think your going?" Safear just grinned" Out to protect the sword!" He Passed the Abbot and out the door. He ran into the woods stumbling over roots when he heard a noise from a nearby bush, he snarled" Friend or Foe?"...


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Warrior93 can I be Glaso the Tyrant cause I could go far with him.


----------



## legendary_evelc (Sep 6, 2006)

Hmmm... seems


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 30, 2006)

Like this RPG is dead... I would think so.


----------

